# ORGANIC SOIL: some really important Q's



## fRIENDinDEED (Jun 4, 2007)

hello all!!

in light of recent decisions i have made, i would like to ask you alls opinions and a question or two regarding my decision to go organic soil:

**i want to use all three of the fox farm soils as mentioned in the beginning of the thread, and i read somwhere (on IC) that the person cut thier OCEAN FOREST in half with an equal spheagmum peat moss and perilite mix (mixed the moss and perilite then used it in equal amount to OCEAN FOREST). is cutting the soil mix down have a negative/positive affect on its effectiveness?

**what i was thinking about doing was using all three soils, then add three parts/ amounts of the peat moss and then one part perilite ( i was thinking about adding the lime aswell but i dont know if i should in the beginning). does this sound ok? (i am going to use 10x2 gallon pots, will the mix above be able to fill them all?)

**i wanted to reuse the soil and each time add some PEACE OF MIND right before i reused, does that sound like a sound enough plan?

** is there *ANYPLACE* that i can order this stuff online cheaper than $20 a friggin' bag!?!? i mean i wanna go organic but goddamn!!! (hence my want to reuse)

***i already have what i am going to use seedling/veg, but the mixes above pertain to flowering* * * as usual all responses are appreciated, i really need to info since i am ready to grow!!! closets' up and ready!!! just wanna get this soil thing str8 and the organic prices are makin the MIRACLE GROW **** look mighty temptin' but dont really want to go that route!!


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 4, 2007)

You don't need to add anything to fox farm ocean forest. Everything you want to add that you should is already in it and the ph is what you need. I grow in straight ocean forest and my plants are the best I have ever grown.  Your plants shouldn't need anything else for a couple of months. Then in flowering I add bat guano and other flowering ferts.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 5, 2007)

Try this-http://www.sungro.com/products_displayRetailProduct.php?product_id=19&brand_id=8 I use the container mix and these soils already have lime added so no ph probs plus they don't cost an arm and leg. MG Organic is great soil you just have to add a ph buffer. Hope this helps!


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 5, 2007)

My potted soil org plants are in MG Organic no nute soil.

I just add tea.  I mix castings and emulsion.  I have one plant w/black strapp molasses.  i let the sprinklers get them in the am just slightly and then i waterthem every 4-5 days with the tea.

they are very healthy...they are already flowering now

i have not seen any noticeable change in the plant i started feeding the molasses.....yet

anyway....the more complicated you make the process the harder its going to be for you to troubleshoot when your plant reacts poorly.  i would start with plain soil and add from their or start with nuted soil and add nothing or one thing at a time.

peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 5, 2007)

Mine are in MG Organic too but at a ratio of 25%. I also have worm castings(25%) and Sunshine Container mix(50%). The Sunshine has added lime but the MG doesn't so I add a lil oyster shell flour for ph buffer. This also gives them calcium and magnesium, 2 of the most common deficiencies in indoor grows.


----------



## Gargmel (Jun 5, 2007)

fRIENDinDEED said:
			
		

> **i wanted to reuse the soil and each time add some PEACE OF MIND right before i reused, does that sound like a sound enough plan?



It is normaly not a good idea to reuse soil, all kinds of nasties from the previous plants can still be in there, a lot of fungal diseases spread that way


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 5, 2007)

Careful with the peatmoss if you do go that road, peat moss is great for holding moisture, but you can set yourself up for some root rot from too much water retention too. My babes always liked to have a chance to dry a tad, but that gets touchy too. You might also think about some clean sand in there as it does wonders for allowing the roots to get down in deep.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

